# Old Dutch Capuchine or Old German Owl



## hartattack (May 11, 2010)

So guys, I've had OGO's before and am getting back in. Between Old Dutch Capuchines and Old German Owls, which breed is generally tamer? Which breed is easier to take care of and breed? If possible, tell me why.

Thanks


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i really like the capuchines, i like that they come in a bunch of colors and are not really a flighty bird, plus they look fancy, like little lions, never had owls before but they are cute too


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have both and I love both but if I could only have one it would be the Caps. They are beautifull - tame & easy to raise. Viva Girl


----------

